# Most "Reliable" Fulfillment Service (w/good turnaround time)



## jdub0022 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello All,

Regarding t-shirt fulfillment companies, I've read a lot of comparisons with "pricing" but right now I'm actually more interested "reliability" and turnaround time. (And of course print quality)

Not taking price into account, which companies do you feel are the most reliable and keep their promise with regards to turnaround time? I don't want my customers waiting 3-4 weeks for an order. That just isn't a good recipe for repeat orders.

Can anyone speak on Printful, Teelaunch, Prinitfy, or any others in regard to: reliability and turnaround time? 

Thank you!
-J

P.S. I'm currently using a Shopify storefront, so I'd like to integrate the fulfillment service with this.


----------



## BasicTees (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm using printify they're pretty good. With printify it depends on who your print provider (fulfilment warehouse) is with. 

The Printify store seems to have an up to date realtime average for each print provider (just click any product). I note this because the avg was about 2.4 days for a print provider then following the delay over the hurricane it shot up to 2.9,

Only issue is the Hurricane recently has caused a large number of delays.


----------



## jdub0022 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi BasicTees, Thank you for the reply! Although, I'm confused with what a "print provider" is? With Printful I understand they do the printing and fulfillment. Are you saying that Prinity doesn't do the actual printing? Where are the items stored for Printify and who prints and ships them?


----------



## mcsmith (Sep 11, 2017)

If 2 weeks seems reasonable to you, then perhaps Custom Cat may be the way to go. Each of my test orders seemed to have the same timing. From order placement to receipt of product, it was approximately 2 weeks. (Well, not the one that got lost in transit...:/) This is shipping from their location in Michigan to Arizona. 

For me, that was a bit long for fulfillment. We're in an Amazon Prime, "I want it now!" kind of world in most parts of the U.S. and 2 weeks to actually receive a product, like a t-shirt, after placing an order is a bit lengthy, in my humble opinion. But that may work for some.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

That is a fast turnaround time for normal printing.




BasicTees said:


> I'm using printify they're pretty good. With printify it depends on who your print provider (fulfilment warehouse) is with.
> 
> The Printify store seems to have an up to date realtime average for each print provider (just click any product). I note this because the avg was about 2.4 days for a print provider then following the delay over the hurricane it shot up to 2.9,
> 
> Only issue is the Hurricane recently has caused a large number of delays.


----------



## BasicTees (Jun 23, 2016)

jdub0022 said:


> Hi BasicTees, Thank you for the reply! Although, I'm confused with what a "print provider" is? With Printful I understand they do the printing and fulfillment. Are you saying that Prinity doesn't do the actual printing? Where are the items stored for Printify and who prints and ships them?


Printify is essentially the shopify app/ central login to create products. When you select your product you also select the Print Providers for that product. Be sure to select the same print provider for your T-Shirts otherwise you will get a shipping fee for each Print Provider.

View the print providers here: https://app.printifyapp.com/print-providers


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Two weeks seems quite long for a turn-around. Unless someone is over-booked or swamped for some reason. A short week would seem more customer friendly, unless they are conditioned for the longer wait. I imagine all services need to find a balance between turn-around and quality control. It appears, in general,the bigger a company gets the longer the turn-around, with some exceptions. ,ne is over--booke


----------



## glenco68 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm currently setting up my shop using Shopify and Custom Cat. The two test shirts I ordered were delivered in 3 days from time of placing the orders. I was impressed with that myself.


----------



## RustyBread (Jan 25, 2015)

glenco68 said:


> I'm currently setting up my shop using Shopify and Custom Cat. The two test shirts I ordered were delivered in 3 days from time of placing the orders. I was impressed with that myself.


How was the print quality with Custom Cat? I am setting up using them too and have heard good/bad stuff. Do you have any pics of your shirts you ordered that you could show?


----------

